# Trolling motor prop turning in opposite direction



## OsFan (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been visiting this site for awhile and have always been able to find an answer to my questions without having to post one, until now. After looking at some of the mods, i decided to reverse the head on my TM trolling motor and move it to the bow. After using it mounted up there, i decided to move head back and put it back to the transom. When operating my trolling motor today from the transom, the prop was turning in the opposite direction. Putting the motor on forward, it would go in reverse and vice versa. The prop is going in a counter clockwise manner when it is in forward. Maybe I am an idiot and it is a simple fix, but i just cant figure it out.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you by any chance hook it up to the battery backwards??? Neg to Pos, Pos to Neg


----------



## BASSNUT (Jun 30, 2009)

*I had the same problem. I bent the pin the prop goes on, I took the motor apart and hammered the pin straight, I put everything back the way it goes and took the boat out the next day, put my foot on the power and the dam thing was going reverse, I switched the wires on the battery + to – and now it works just fine I could never figure out why this happened*


----------



## OsFan (Jun 30, 2009)

OK, thanks for the help guys. I dont remember ever orginally hooking the cables to the battery backwards, but it is possible I did. So I hooked up the wires the way BASSNUT suggested and it works just fine. I am assuming this wont cause any harm to the battery or the trolling motor?


----------



## BASSNUT (Jun 30, 2009)

I had no problems, I even looked over the trolling motor wires and the main power wire and everthing is just fine


OsFan said:


> OK, thanks for the help guys. I dont remember ever orginally hooking the cables to the battery backwards, but it is possible I did. So I hooked up the wires the way BASSNUT suggested and it works just fine. I am assuming this wont cause any harm to the battery or the trolling motor?


----------



## georgia jeff (Jul 5, 2009)

I used to have a minn kota powerdrive digitally steered motor that had an issue with the prop wanting to pull too far away from the housing. I opened it up and pulled out the bolt that it was on and it reversed the spin. If I remember correctly when I pulled it out again and put it back in it went back to normal. Maybe it reverses the polarity by pulling the armature (sp) away from the brushes or something. Just switching the cables around sounds alot easier of a fix. Whish I would have thought of that.


----------



## jtiede (May 6, 2014)

Hey Guys, I ran into the same problem with a endura c2. When you turned the handle assembly reverse was forward and forward was reversed. I figured the polarity had been changed. Like everyone else I reversed the leads on the battery and this solved my problem. But I still wanted to see if I had a wiring issue like everyone else. None could be found everything was wired up correctly. I did notice that some one had just recently changed the brushes out. I figured out that if the housing assembly is turned 180% out it will run opposite. The magnets inside on esch side must be differnt causing this to occur. Try this to see if helps solve your problems with out reversing the pos and neg.


----------

